# Crypto currency



## Warlock (23/8/18)

Just have to ask, is anyone mining crypto currencies.


----------



## jm10 (23/8/18)

@Warlock With power costs it just isn’t worth it for me on a small scale, i sold my rig and cards a while ago. 

I also cashed out in December, about a month before the “stabilization” so i made a great move. 

With Sars on cryptos back you would also need to pay the man in the end.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (23/8/18)

@jm10 Perfect timing on your side, nicely done.
I have been mining Etherium since beginning of April 2018 with two 6 card rigs (AMD RX580's) 360 Mh/s.
Yes not very economical at the moment. Etheriums talk on the comming hard fork troubles me so I was hoping to find someone who was mining another coin ( but not Bitcoin).


----------

